# Questions about Grit...



## LilRebel (Oct 11, 2007)

I have never considered a pigeon before and I know little about them, but I had one offered to me and I could not refuse..Then I realized, "I know nothing about these birds" Finding pigeon food was a very easy task, but the more I researched these birds, the more I keep reading about the importance of Grit...I dont know what this is or even where to find it...If anybody can explain to me why this is so important, and maybe point me in the right direction as far as how to find this stuff...I love my pigeon, and I dont want to cause him harm...Thanks!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's is a link that may be helpful to you: http://www.angelfire.com/ca7/pigeonloft/oddsends.html Grit is discussed about halfway down the page.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a link to the Pigeon Supply Houses from the Resource Section:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

There are a couple of the houses in your general area like Seigles and Globals,
though you might be able to find a club locally who purchases pigeon mix
and Grit for the members at a better price and who also would let you buy 
from them as well. I think Trees Gray might be able to help you w/local group
information & I will email her a link to this thread. They make great pets, I have one sitting on my head as I type Welcome to the fun world of pigeons!

fp


----------



## LilRebel (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks so much for the help, its greatly appreciated by my pigeon "rebel" and I...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Global Pigeon Supply would be closest to you, as it is in Savannah Georgia. I use them for the heavy stuff, and you are even closer then I am.  

I just ordered a couple of huge feeders from them, and they arrived the next day.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk LilRebel and owner,

While you are waiting for your order you can get the grey calcium grit (Petco/ etc.) . I use the red grit, but also offer a bit of the calcium grit in their grit bowl as well. The females really appreciate and need it more so than the males. Nevertheless, the calcium grit is beneficial to both.


----------

